
Twitter Is Monkeying Around with the Order of Tweets in Your Timeline - cgtyoder
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/08/twitter-is-monkeying-around-with-the-order-of-tweets-in-your-timeline/?ncid=rss
======
teaneedz
Why does Twitter struggle with UX so much. It's as if they don't understand
their core strengths or brand.

